
Scan source codes and build project without makefile - waruqi
http://tboox.org/2017/01/07/build-without-makefile/
======
waruqi
How to build a simple project quickly:

[http://tboox.org/2016/07/16/how-to-build-a-simple-
project/](http://tboox.org/2016/07/16/how-to-build-a-simple-project/)

------
waruqi
Some xmake projects: [https://github.com/tboox/xmake/wiki/xmake-
projects](https://github.com/tboox/xmake/wiki/xmake-projects)

------
honey1988
It's awesome!

~~~
waruqi
The demo video: [https://asciinema.org/a/79998](https://asciinema.org/a/79998)

